# 2 New Additions to the new Fishhawk "Herf" House



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Good day everyone!!! The boys have arrived, the boys have arrived!!!

After having an ultrasound today, we discovered that Gabriel (Baby A) had arterial flow problems and that Nathaniel (Baby B) was breech. Because of these factors, an immediate C-section was scheduled, despite my wife's devastation and concern. But, we were finally conned into going with the C-section (due to legalities/insurance/and the fact that the doctor had never done a breech birth and was not willing to!!!).

August 19, 2008 - 35 weeks, 2 days
Gabriel - 3:50 pm 5lbs 2ozs 19inches long
Nathaniel - 3:53 pm 6lbs 2 ozs 19 inches long

Please be praying for the little guys, as they were eventually taken to the NICU due to accelerated breathing patterns due to slightly immature lungs and ingested fluid from the C-section.

I can't wait to bring these new buggers to the new "herf" house that we finally closed on last month!!! If ever you are in town, stop by (call first - wife rule) and I will roll you a cigar!

Please be praying for my wife and sons, as they have some serious healing to do. Thanks all for your continued love and support...We appreciate it from the bottom of our hearts!

Samuel <--- the guy bragging and being all proud and whatnot  Hey, I ain't ashamed!!!

Picture 1 - Gabriel and Nathaniel
Picture 2 - Gabriel
Picture 3 - Nathaniel
Picture 4 - Gabriel with mom in NICU (healthier than Nathaniel believe it or not!)
Picture 5 - Nathaniel in NICU (can't be held yet  )


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Congrat's Bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

Awesome!!! Here's a big time "Woot" for you. They look great. Mine had to spend about 6 days in the NICU for similar issues (he was a month early). It's not the ideal situation, but they'll be home before you know it. Congratulations!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

congrats!!!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Congratulations on the 2 boys!!! Don't worry, the NICU doc and nurses know their stuff and will take care of them well. Thoughts and prayer are with you and your family!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

leafandale said:


> Awesome!!! Here's a big time "Woot" for you. They look great. Mine had to spend about 6 days in the NICU for similar issues (he was a month early). It's not the ideal situation, but they'll be home before you know it. Congratulations!


Mike, you are a good man. I don't know if you remember, but you sold me a bunch of aged McClelland pipe tins about 9-10 months ago when I still lived in Sarasota...it was just before I joined this board and found out how much of an awesome BOTL you are!!! Didn't know you were the owner when I ordered from you.

Those tins were great...many a friend enjoyed those


----------



## VVP (Aug 12, 2008)

Congrats! boy are you in for some fun ... when those two get home. God bless you and your new family.


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

congrats man!!!


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats! Time to pass out the gars! Woot!


----------



## Wideboy (May 9, 2008)

Cogratulations!!! They look Beautiful.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very cute..congrats


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

You and your family will be in our prayers. Your family is just beautiful!! Congrats! You will have them home soon, God will see to that.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

WooHoo!!!! Congrats Brother!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

2 blessings! way to go brother! you are a lucky man!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Sam-

Best of Luck

Hey -did I see a Humi on the back shelves??

OK-Maybe diapers


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

sam congrats brother I'm sure everyone is gonna be great and rolling there own stogies for dad in no time. god bless brother


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

congrats


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Congrats and the best of luck


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Congrats! Time to pass around the cigar box!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Sam,

Grats to you and the Misses--Man that is awesome--Man 2 boys that will differently have their way with Pops.

You look Great with them Bran New Baby Boys!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats. Looks like you will be a busy man.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Congratulations to you and your wife on two beautiful boys. Take care, and you will all be thought of in prayers. Awesome pics.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

:whoohoo: congrats on the new additions to the family! 
best wishes for a quick recovery too - you'll be home in no time


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

OUT-FRIGGIN-STANDING, BROTHER!!!! How's your wife doing?? They look like little angels and in a few months, they'll be little devils :biggrin:

I'm all teary-eyed for you guys. Good luck when they come home :brick: It's gonna be the craziest/wildest/best time of your life for the next many years. 

p.s. steal those swadling blankets...everyone does


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Congrats to Mom & Dad!


----------



## ratpak-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

Man that is fantastic. You are blessed!!


----------



## ByrneBrew (Jun 12, 2008)

Congrats to you both


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

Congratulations!! The baby's are beautiful.


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

thanks all!!! guys are doing good, hopefully come home in a few days.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Congrats to you and your wife Sam!! Be a proud dad!! :redface:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

congratulations to your DAD!!! that is awesome, i have 2 of my own  haha i like the BABY A and BABY B . thats rad !! its time for your finest cigar now brother !


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Congrats my man...my thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations Brother! Sorry I missed this yesterday. Will be praying for a quick and easy recovery for all. Enjoy.....take a nap now, while you can! God Bless.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Congrats!!!!


----------

